# Grants for mature students



## strong1 (31 Jul 2006)

Hi, just a quick question that I cant seem to find the answer to anywhere:

If your applying for a grant as a mature student, what is the max gross income you can earn in a year to qualify for this?

thanks


----------



## Swallows (31 Jul 2006)

If you go to the website of The Department of Education and Science you should find the answer there. They also produce a booklet which you can request by email which provides full information.


----------



## CMCR (1 Aug 2006)

Here is that Dept. Education and Science booklet with information on the higher education grants scheme for 2006/7. 

(I think the means test guidelines are set out in Appendix IV)


----------



## strong1 (2 Aug 2006)

So does this mean the max I could have eraned last year was   €16,748? Sorry I'm really bad at reading these type of forms..
Thanks for all yer help btw.


----------



## CMCR (2 Aug 2006)

You give no information regarding your circumstances (i.e., whether you are currently in employment, have children, are unemployed, etc.) so it makes it harder to define which grant applies to you. 

The rate you quote above (€16,748) relates to those on *certain social welfare payments* who may qualify for a special rate of maintenance grant. 

In order to qualify for the ordinary maintenance grant I think your income in the tax year 1 January-31 December 2005 has to be less than €37,365 for you qualify for a full maintenance grant.  All of the various income limits are actually set out in Appendix II (a), not in Appendix IV as I mentioned previously. 

Unless anyone else can answer specific questions about the scheme, I'd advise you contact your local authority, who administer the scheme in your area.


----------



## cpants (28 Aug 2006)

Hi 
Are there any grants available to me? I have been approved as a standard student to a midwifery course( i am over 30) and I don't think that I can get any grant coz I already have a degree( completed 10 years ago!)
Is this true?


----------



## irishlinks (28 Aug 2006)

cpants said:


> Hi
> Are there any grants available to me? I have been approved as a standard student to a midwifery course( i am over 30) and I don't think that I can get any grant coz I already have a degree( completed 10 years ago!)
> Is this true?


 
According to Oasis a mature student  can get a grant " _who in the academic year in question is either entering in order to complete an approved course at undergraduate level for the first time or re-entering in order to pursue or complete an approved course at postgraduate level for the first time or already hold a postgraduate qualification and are re-entering to progress to a further postgraduate course which represents progression"_

Maybe if the first degree was not "approved" you might have a case - especially if you didn't get a grant then.  Might be worth trying and maybe appealing if you get turned down? If they want more midwives they should be willing to help out.


----------



## Megan (29 Aug 2006)

In order to qualify for the ordinary maintenance grant I think your income in the tax year 1 January-31 December 2005 has to be less than €37,365 for you qualify for a full maintenance grant. 

If you live  with your parents their Income will be taking into consideration no matter what age you are. You will have to send in their end of years tax returns as well as your own.


----------

